# DVD automatisch mit Media Player Classic wiedergeben



## Hatuja (4. Juni 2009)

HiHo,

Ich habe bei meinem Notebook (Win XP, Autoplay über gpedit deaktiviert) den Media Player Classic - Home Cinema installiert. (VLC ist installiert, frisst aber zu viele Ressourcen, Bild stockt öfters [Notebook ist schon über 5 Jahre alt]). Wenn ich nun eine DVD abspielen will, weigert er sich die DVD mit MPC oder im VLC-Player  widerzugeben, sondern starten den Windows Media Player, der die DVD natürlich nicht wiedergeben kann. Dabei ist es egal, ob ich im VLC oder MPC einstelle, dass er DVDs wiedergeben soll. Ich muss immer erst den Player starten und ihm sagen, dass er das Laufwerk wiedergeben soll. Bei Audio CD's ist es dasselbe.
Gibt es noch eine Möglichkeit, Windows zu sagen, mit was er CDs und DVDs wiedergeben soll? Die Handlers mit TweakUI bearbeiten brachte auch nichts.
Vielleicht kennt jemand einen Registry-Key oder einen anderen Trick?

Schonmal Danke.


----------



## OctoCore (5. Juni 2009)

Eine Instant-Lösung kann ich dir nicht bieten, aber:
Unter HKLM\Software\Classes\DVD in der Registry findest du bei "shell" alle relevanten Einträge. Wenn du den DVD-Zweig als REG-Datei exportierst, kannst du drauflos experimentieren. Wenn's nicht so klappt, wie gewünscht, einfach die Datei wieder importieren.
Ich persönlich habe unter "shell" alles gelöscht. Damit ist der lästige WMP weg, aber sonst auch alles.  Eine Video-DVD wird dann wie ein stinknormaler Datenträger behandelt, wenn man sie im Explorer öffnet. Aber so möchte ich das auch. Ist vielleicht auch eine Alternative für dich. Dann kann MPC-HC seine eigenen Einträge da ohne Konkurrenz machen.


----------



## Hatuja (5. Juni 2009)

Jaaaa, vielen Dank!

Ich habe damit ein wenig rumexperimentiert. Wenn ich den Play Schlüssel lösche, behandelt er es wie eine Daten DVD. (Ist schon mal besser als mit dem WMP  )

Wenn ich in der Zeichenfolge aber den Pfad zum MPC angebe und dann die passenden Commandline Switches (/dvd "%L") dazu angebe, funktioniert es, dass er die DVD auch mit dem MPC wiedergibt!

Wunderbar, vielen Dank!


----------



## OctoCore (5. Juni 2009)

Keine Ursache.
Es ist möglich, dass der WMP sich irgendwann wieder selbstständig einträgt. Wenn du also auf ihn verzichten kannst, ruf ihn einfach nicht mehr auf.


----------

